# Painting Delrin???



## clemedc

Has anyone painted delrin rims and if so do ya have any tips???
thanks CLEM:thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

The oils in the delrin plastic will make any paint difficult to stick. You can dye delrin following the chassis dyeing process. You may be able to use an acetone based paint to "burn" the paint into the delrin. I'd practice on some scrap parts to see how well it adheres. Flexing of the part might cause the paint to flake as well.

-Paul


----------



## clemedc

I attempted to dye the white delrin wheels with RIT liquid and let it boil for more than 45 minutes, they were white and barely took a slight pink color.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Testors bottle paint, nice & thick. Leave the exposed rim lip unpainted or go around it with a black Sharpie marker.


----------



## clemedc

ok doba ill give that a shot, thanks
clem


----------



## TGM2054

View attachment 138202
Thats what I did on the back of this car, Testors, usally takes a couple of coats.


----------



## SCJ

I couldn't get any type of paint to stick to delrin.....at least not stick and get any type of use, it starts chipping.

I did find delrin dye at the local hobby shop in the RC section....only a couple of colors, but it worked well.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Bill Hall

Good luck...

Somethings just arent allowed. 

At best, a topical coating is the best you can expect with paint.


----------



## clemedc

OK thanks for the input guys, maybe I need an insert of some kind.


----------



## bearsox

*Dave ,
i use dye all the time to colorize my delrin rims . i have used RIT and used a product called DYLON as well when i can find it . Both have done what you see in my pictures . It never takes that long to dye the rims . Bring straight dye to a boil then dial heat back a tad and drop rims in . Wait and spoon up rim every few moments to watch for color desired and when ready drop rims in strainer and run under cold water. Your done once that's set so pour excess back in bottle for use later . If you need something done in a color i have LMK i will try and help make em if you cannot. 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## clemedc

Those are the same front wheels Im trying to die Dennis. I got them from you. LOL Ill try again, Ill be placing an order soon so if I caint get them dyed Ill let you know.
THANKS


----------



## clemedc

just attempted to dye the rims again and they look dark red but when i rinse them all the dye comes off and there still light pink. Any suggestions?


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I have done many small RC car parts, Just like bear described, occasionally you get some that dont want to take color, I would clean them with automotive brake cleaner and try to re-dye again. Another thing I do with small parts & to keep me out of hot water with the Mr's is to boil the water in a jelly jar in the microwave then add the dye, parts and cap it with the lid, then just let it sit for a day, The parts come out colored and the only mess you have is whats in the jar which is easily rinsed out, & you dont need a to use all the die in the smaller qty of water. 

Boosted


----------



## bearsox

*Humm never met up with untreated delrin i could not dye. Now what i have run into is dye that was less than desireable to use . Rit yellow for example is a seriously flawed dye for delrin . You can go through batch after batch and never get the same results. From brownish yellow to orangish to almost zero color. I would say yellow is the worst when it is off. Next is greens as they show on label a very nice blue green but when dyed ....army green to black is the best ya get. Point is there are some disappointing results in some colors ya just can't avoid at times. Red however should NOT be one of them . So if your going for red look for scarlet at the store and use it for your RED dye. Also be sure to check dates on the dyes .

Bear :wave: *


----------



## clemedc

im using RIT liquid scarlet dated 1-30-11 Ive tried 3 times each time boiling then low heat and sit for more than 30 min then rinse and there still almost white.


----------



## bearsox

clemedc said:


> im using RIT liquid scarlet dated 1-30-11 Ive tried 3 times each time boiling then low heat and sit for more than 30 min then rinse and there still almost white.


*Well that's a 1st for me . I'd sure like to have my hands on that batch to see what it is that is special LOL. The rims you have are exactly the same as the batch i have and dyed from in pics as no new ones have been made since . That run was of several thousand pair . All i can figure is that it's still the dye and an issue with it somehow but what i have zero idea now ! Call me over the weekend during the day Dave and lets get this figured out and get you satisfied ! 352-509-2142

Bear:wave: *


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I have personally always had better luck with the powder version than liquid. 

Boosted


----------



## bobhch

Boosted-Z71 said:


> I have personally always had better luck with the powder version than liquid.
> 
> Boosted


I used Powder to dye all my RC10 Remote Control Buggies back in the days with great results.

Many years ago I decided to dye some Pearl White HotWheel cars. I found out that with the Powder dye that the chrome on the rims would turn the color of the dye but, the liquid dye would not put any color on the chrome rims.

These were metal cars so, I would heat up the dye in the microwave in a glass bowl. Then take out the HOT dye and drop the car in right away. The hotter the better the color would take and the longer you left them in between heating the darker they would be. I would heat up the dye again if a darker color was needed and repeat the process.

With my Remote Control 1/10th scale RC10 White delrin rims and chassis parts I would hang the parts on a hanger throught the holes or use zip ties to hold them onto the hanger. I then would put Powder Rit Dye in a pan (not my Wifes but, a goodwill find) and boil them and check on them as they boiled. The longer they boiled the darker the color got.



clemedc said:


> im using RIT liquid scarlet dated 1-30-11 Ive tried 3 times each time boiling then low heat and sit for more than 30 min then rinse and there still almost white.



This is just my 2 cents but, to me it seems that the dye is not getting hot enough or they are not staying in the dye that is hot for long enough. If the dye is cooling down right after you put them in that is not going to get the job done. The dye needs to stay real hot for a while to get the dye to take. 

Hope you get it figured out. 

Oh and I tried to dye AW bodies...hahahahaha those just melted. Don't recomend that at all. :freak:

Bob...007 dye another day...zilla


----------



## clemedc

Thanks for the tips Bob but heat wasnt a problem as 1 time I let the dye boil with the parts in it for 20 minutes then simmer for 20 min the let it cool to room temp and still very light pink. OH WELL LOL Bear and I guessed the dye might be bad because I noticed alot of floaters in the dye, Ive never dyed before so I didnt know what the dye should look like.


----------



## pshoe64

A trick I learned from my wife, add vinegar to dye mix (when hot) to help the the dye stick. Don't know what vinegar does, but it helps the color soak in. Of course your delrin parts will smell like Easter eggs!

-Paul


----------



## bearsox

*Hey Bob ,
i have used this in the past for some of my aluminum parts as i does a nice anodized look . Also works on a host of other projects as well BTW so a fun add to some cool customs . *http://thedetailer.net/ 
*
Bear :wave:
*


----------



## bobhch

*Just get yourself free...*



bearsox said:


> *Hey Bob ,
> i have used this in the past for some of my aluminum parts as i does a nice anodized look . Also works on a host of other projects as well BTW so a fun add to some cool customs . *http://thedetailer.net/
> *
> Bear :wave:
> *


Bear,

Thanks for the heads up on the Aluminum parts deal...anodized look! I am digging that idea and will try that as soon as things get normal around here again. 

Thanks for Sharon Bear-on-von dyer. 

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...07BD93457690757CA4FA07BD9&first=0&FORM=LKVR10

Makin' a new plan Stan...yeah baby! 

Bob...Quote Paul Simon "there must be 50 ways to dye your slot car"...zilla


----------

